# PHP Sessions mit JSP aulesen???



## wommel (10. Dez 2003)

Moin Leute,

also ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit der Schnittstelle zwischen PHP und JSP. Ich habe ein Anmeldeskript, welches einen Benutzer gegen das OpenLDAP authorisiert. Dem gegenüber steht die Komplette Verwaltung der Benutzeraktivitäten mit JSP, da hinter den Aktivitäten Aktionen in einem Content Management System stehen das komplett in JSP geschrieben ist. Leider kann ich an der PHP authorisierung nichts mehr ändern.... :cry: 

Beide Seiten funktionieren super, wenn man sie getrennt von einander Betrachtet. Auch kann ich nach einem erfolgreichen Login die JSP starten und nutzen (Übergabe einer UserID in der URL). Nun aber der Tricky Teil. Was ist wenn sich eine Benutzer eine andere UserID gemerkt hat und diese einfach in die URL eingibt. Somit stehen keine Sicherheitsbeschränkungen mehr vorne weg. 

Nun meine Frage, wie kann ich das ganze sichermachen? Ich dachte das ich eine PHP Session anlege und mit JSP versuche auszulesen, doch wie bekomme ich das hin - besser noch mit PHP eine JSP Session anlegen. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob das überhaupt möglich ist bzw. von der Denkstruktur machbar. Gibt es eventuell andere Vorschläge. 

Im wesentlichen dürfen die JSP nur gestartet werden, wenn ein User sich "erfolgreich" durch das PHP am OpenLDAP authorisiert hat. Ich hatte an einen Sessionstart gedacht....??? über jeglichen hinweis dankbar...

Danke für eure Arbeit dieses schon mal zu lesen.... 

jochen


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2003)

hi,

von ner schnittstelle jsp-php habe ich noch nichts gehört.

ne idee könnte sein, dass du in der php session in text-file schreibst, das den namen der sessionid hat: 433232323.sid
in das file kommt z.B. dein username rein
der jsp übergibst du dann die sessionid und liesst das file wieder aus.

nur so als idee...


----------



## mala (17. Dez 2003)

Die Verbindung von Java zu Scriptsprachen wie beipspielsweise PHP soll in Java 1.5 enthalten sein.

Nähres siehe 

http://www.jcp.org/en/jsr/detail?id=223

grüße
mala


----------



## Netwalker (14. Jan 2004)

Hallo!

Also doch das geht zumindest mit PHP und Java! Also man kann in der PHP.ini unter [Java] die Zeilen einkommentieren und modifizieren. Dann kannst du aus PHP heraus z.B auf deine Java Klasse zugreifen. Du kannst aber nur Strings oder Integer Werte übergeben.

Aber richtig ist auch das Sun mit Zend eine Kooperation hat die es wahrscheinlich bald ermöglicht die "zwei Welten" zu verbinden!

Greetz Netwalker


----------

